# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  Thinking about ordering. Is it actually good?

## lcoopman

I'm thinking about ordering a M3D printer. This will be my first printer. I've done my research and it looks pretty good compared to some of the other printers around the same price range. It can print at higher quality compared to many printers. The only thing I'm worried about is the size of the build platform. It seems a little to small? 
Would anyone suggest this printer? Is it worth the $350?

----------


## curious aardvark

well at the moment there are a couple of ongoing issues.

personally i think the sample print quality is very poor. Also it doesn't seem to print without a raft and as they're printing with pla- which sticks to most things really well - the raft should not be necessary. 

And yeah it's a very small print volume. 
For the money you can get a diy delta or iprusa. Both better machines. 

Until they sort the print quality and raft issue out I'd steer well clear.

Is it worth $350 ? Hell yeah. But spend $500 on  a kit and you'd get a much much better machine.

And for the same money and probably same production time scale the mod-t is looking  a much better option than the micro. 
Print quality really is good, build quality looks way better than the micro and they print without rafts :-) 

http://3dprintboard.com/forumdisplay...-s-MOD-t-Forum

----------


## lcoopman

> well at the moment there are a couple of ongoing issues.
> 
> personally i think the sample print quality is very poor. Also it doesn't seem to print without a raft and as they're printing with pla- which sticks to most things really well - the raft should not be necessary. 
> 
> And yeah it's a very small print volume. 
> For the money you can get a diy delta or iprusa. Both better machines. 
> 
> Until they sort the print quality and raft issue out I'd steer well clear.
> 
> ...


I'm liking the mod T printer. 
I looked but couldn't find how many microns it prints at. Typically what micron is good to print at so the print looks pretty smooth?

----------


## icanthinkofanid

I would avoid the entire mini 3d printer market. If I were to recommend a cheaper printer it would be the UP! Mini

----------


## Robotico

> I'm liking the mod T printer. 
> I looked but couldn't find how many microns it prints at. Typically what micron is good to print at so the print looks pretty smooth?


According to their updates, the MOD-t will print at 400, 300, 200 AND 100 micron layer thicknesses. They even posted pictures of their sample built parts.

----------


## Nargg

I own an M3D.  It died after a couple dozen prints.  Moved to a FlashForge and was AMAZED at how bad it makes the M3D look in terms of print quality.  The M3D is trying too hard to be cheap.  Heck, you can get much better printers for $350.  But to do it right, I'd recommend spending around $1000 at least.  At the moment, this is very much a "you get what you pay for" market.  If you just have to go cheap, look at a $500 XYZPrinter at Amazon.  They're not without their quirks too, but the print quality is so much better than M3D.  M3D may get their problems worked out, or they may not.  But they are still very much in "beta" on hardware and software right now.  From my M3D I moved on to a FlashForge Dreamer.  So happy since I did, almost never get a bad print where with the M3D I almost never got a good print.  And the FF Dreamer still prints better quality at it's low setting than the M3D at high settings.

----------


## lcoopman

Thanks. I got a refurbished robo 3d r1 for $450. It's working great.

----------


## iIiastro4KiIi

> I'm thinking about ordering a M3D printer. This will be my first printer. I've done my research and it looks pretty good compared to some of the other printers around the same price range. It can print at higher quality compared to many printers. The only thing I'm worried about is the size of the build platform. It seems a little to small? 
> Would anyone suggest this printer? Is it worth the $350?


 No. I got mine a year ago and it screwed up all except for 3 of the prints.

----------

